# Extinct Prehistoric Lifeforms That You Wish Were Still Around And Those You're Glad Are Gone



## BAYLOR (Mar 8, 2015)

When you look at all the various lifeforms that have come and gone throughout Earth Long History. It makes you think that perhaps our Epoch is pretty a pretty boring time by comparison.  Wouldn't  it be really cool  if some of the great animals of antiquity were still on Earth earth today? Of course some of them might be less desirable to have running , swimming or crawling about.

Which animals would like to see alive and about in the present day and which ones are you glad are no longer here.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 8, 2015)

The other day, while walking my dogs, I imagined a T-Rex bursting from the pine forest that runs along the beach, and at us. On reflection, I'm kind of glad one didn't.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 8, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> The other day, while walking my dogs, I imagined a T-Rex bursting from the pine forest that runs along the beach, and at us. On reflection, I'm kind of glad one didn't.



But that's the Dino that everyone wants.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 8, 2015)

you only need 15th C for Haast's Eagle ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haast's_eagle

There was a bigger bird
Argentavis magnificens
The estimate span was 7 m (23 ft), height c. 1.5 m (4.9 ft) and the mass approx. 72 kg (159 lb)

Some of the flying lizardy things?


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 8, 2015)

Dunkleosteus lived about 380 million years ago , massive armored  fish , apex ocean predator with  powerful jaws, in place of teeth it had a sharp jaw plates , reached 30 feet in length. Probably would have been match for the Megalodon Shark . It's  not something you to have in todays oceans.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh, definitely _Charnia masoni._


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 10, 2015)

*Dire Wolves  * they died out only few thousand years ago.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 11, 2015)

The Bitting Sperm Whale grew  to be about 40 feet,  they had teeth in both upper and lower jaws and they were long teeth , each tooth measured about a foot  ( It had a really nice toothy smile) . It existed around the same time frame as Megladon.

Had they been around during the Whaling era of the 19th century, probably  fewer of those wooden whaling ships would have made it back to port.


----------



## anno (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd like to check an Iguanodon nose,just in case...


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 13, 2015)

If they were around *Dimetrodons *would make great pets.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 13, 2015)

Expensive to keep
1.7 to 4.6 metres long and weighed between 28 and 250 kilograms
Still, probably eat that annoying Pit Bull.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 13, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Expensive to keep
> 1.7 to 4.6 metres long and weighed between 28 and 250 kilograms
> Still, probably eat that annoying Pit Bull.




But it's guaranteed to keep away all those annoying door to door salesmen.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, they only come once to me anyway.
Some counties in England have banned them and seen a 30% drop in crime!


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 15, 2015)

It would be fun to have Wooly Mammoths  and Mastodons around . Both looked like elephants only with fur.  Their populations got decimated primary by an Ice age. If not for over hunting by  man the remnant population that survived that ice age  might have bounced back. They might still be with us now.  There is talk of bringing back the Mammoth, If possible Id love to see that happen.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 22, 2015)

Id love to see to see a documentary Swimming with Mosasaur. It's really ashamed that this majestic apex sea predator is no longer around .


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 18, 2015)

Ammonites shelled mollusks related to the squids and the the shelled Nautilus.  They died off  with the Dinos and yet their closest relative the nautilus which was similar survived . Some of them got quite large about the size of a large truck tire.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 19, 2015)

The Giant Moa ,  the second largest flightless bird ever to live. Lived in New Zealand, driven into extinction by man. It would be cool to have have them around.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 26, 2015)

And why could Ichthyosaurs have survived. Giant dolphin shaped Marine reptiles the size of Buses would have made our oceans a much more fun and exciting place to live.

The entire Ichthyosaur line died out 90 million years ago. Well before the Cretaceous extinction even't which finished off the the rest of the Dinosaurs.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 11, 2015)

And why not velociraptors? They'd be so much better guard dogs.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 11, 2015)

Because the feathers get everywhere...


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 11, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Because the feathers get everywhere...



So Raptors did have feathers? Interesting.

They must have been highly intelligent creatures, probably hunted in packs , hierarchical , possibly  could communicate back and forth .  I don't know if they were around at time  of the asteroid, but if they had not  died out , could they have have evolved  to become the dominant intelligence on earth? They seems have everything  going for them. A few million more years , maybe developed a larger cranium.


----------



## willwallace (Jun 12, 2015)

Bring back the pterodactyl.  Who doesn't like giant flying reptiles? 

Also brontosaurs, and stegosaurs. 

No t-rex or velociraptors,  please.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 12, 2015)

Pity these aren't around any more
Mark Witton's reconstruction of _Quetzalcoatlus_


----------



## The Crawling Chaos (Jun 12, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> So Raptors did have feathers? Interesting.
> 
> They must have been highly intelligent creatures, probably hunted in packs , hierarchical , possibly  could communicate back and forth .  I don't know if they were around at time  of the asteroid, but if they had not  died out , could they have have evolved  to become the dominant intelligence on earth? They seems have everything  going for them. A few million more years , maybe developed a larger cranium.



Is it not scientifically established that raptors and other dromaeosaurids (and the larger group known as "theropods") never disappeared but simply evolved into the birds we know today?

I know that everytime I look at a chicken, I immediately think "Velociraptor". But maybe I'm alone in this...

Actually, after looking up the article on Wikipedia (I know...) I must say that the introduction to the article "Bird" is just too cool to ignore:

*"Birds* (class*Aves* and clade*Avialae*) are highly advanced theropod dinosaurs."

We technically still live amongst dinosaurs. And that is enough to make the world a far better place as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 12, 2015)

CC
knowledge about the (for want of a better term) reptile -bird transition is ,as the experts themselves call it,in a state of flux.
Most of the "transitional" fossils come from China,if we're lucky they are preserved in finegrained (so-called lithographic)limestone.
But the majority suffer from "indifferent preservation"
A lot of the bones of avialean fossils are surrounded by EITHER feathers or hair,of which some are coloured.
_Longisquama_ is feathered,but not avialean

experts on the matter of feathers in _aviales_:Zhou,Widelitz,Prum,Feduccia
some importants discoveries and hypotheses :juvenile _enanthiornithes_ from the Cretaceous of China,with well-preserved sternum
_Sinosauropteryx_ feathers might be degraded collagen fibers,according to some(vide Lingham-Soliar,Roy.Soc.Lond.)
_Yutyrannus_ (Cretaceous)from China,bigger than normal "feathered dinosaur"
some important experiments:Alexander(_vide_ the journal PNAS):modelling _Microraptor_ flight

MOST OF JINGMAI OÇonnor's articles are freely available online.However,these are technical.....


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 12, 2015)

I suggest you Google "Phorusrhacids"

I think we should be glad they're extinct


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2015)

The Crawling Chaos said:


> Is it not scientifically established that raptors and other dromaeosaurids (and the larger group known as "theropods") never disappeared but simply evolved into the birds we know today?
> 
> I know that everytime I look at a chicken, I immediately think "Velociraptor". But maybe I'm alone in this...
> 
> ...



It would have been nice if just a few off the non avian  species of Dinos could have survived the asteroid. Ammonites too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> I suggest you Google "Phorusrhacids"
> 
> I think we should be glad they're extinct




Nope, I just don't see a problem here.  Having a few terror birds around would be no a big deal. Think of the size of the drumsticks.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 12, 2015)

LOL

The implications for the USA would be tremnedous .Just think about Thanksgiving..


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> LOL
> 
> The implications for the USA would be tremnedous .Just think about Thanksgiving..



Thanksgiving would a whole lot more exciting.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 12, 2015)

Size isn't everything. Duck, Goose, Chicken all taste better than turkey.
You can buy Ostrich meat. There are some near here. Up close they are rather scary and lizardy.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Size isn't everything. Duck, Goose, Chicken all taste better than turkey.
> You can buy Ostrich meat. There are some near here. Up close they are rather scary and lizardy.



Gooses can be very nasty creatures. They hiss at you and will even bite you if the can.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Pity these aren't around any more
> Mark Witton's reconstruction of _Quetzalcoatlus_
> 
> View attachment 23646




Those would definitely be dangerous to have around. Im thinking humans would likely be on their menu.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 12, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> They hiss at you and will even bite you if the can


I advise picking up a dead goose in supermarket or butcher, then the hissing and biting is someone else's problem. Very tasty and not as greasy as duck.

Do not attempt to bring a live goose home.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 12, 2015)

Argentavis


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I advise picking up a dead goose in supermarket or butcher, then the hissing and biting is someone else's problem. Very tasty and not as greasy as duck.
> 
> Do not attempt to bring a live goose home.



They don't like to be bathed either.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Argentavis
> 
> View attachment 23659




Wow


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 12, 2015)

Believed to be perhaps largest true bird?
_*Argentavis magnificens*_


> The estimate span was 7 m (23 ft), height c. 1.5 m (4.9 ft) and the mass approx. 72 kg (159 lb) In 2014 another extinct species, Pelagornis sandersi, was described having a similar size (although only weighing 22 to 40 kg). For comparison, the living bird with the largest wingspan is the wandering albatross, at 3.65 m (12.0 ft). Since A. magnificens is known to have been a land bird, another good point of comparison is the Andean condor, which is not too distantly related to Argentavis. This bird is among the largest land birds, with a wingspan of up to 3.2 m (10 ft) and weighing up to 15 kg (33 lb).


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Believed to be perhaps largest true bird?
> _*Argentavis magnificens*_



Thats a pretty big bird, not sure id want to run into one of those.  But aren't cryptozoologist who think this one or one like it might be still around? The Thunderbird legend?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 12, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> The Thunderbird legend?


*Condors?*


> another good point of comparison is the Andean condor, which is not too distantly related to Argentavis. This bird is among the largest land birds, with a wingspan of up to 3.2 m



There was a very large NZ bird, not so long extinct which may be source of Arab "Roc" legends. Arabs long ago did travel beyond India.


This is mad about _A. magnificens_:


> the wings were simply too long to flap effectively until the bird was some height off the ground


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 12, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> *Condors?*
> 
> 
> There was a very large NZ bird, not so long extinct which may be source of Arab "Roc" legends. Arabs long ago did travel beyond India.
> ...




Remnant populations of supposedly extinct life forms is not out of the question, there are some notable examples . Coelacanths  thought to be extinct 65 million years until one was caught off of Madagascar in the 1938,  Dire wolves  may have survived  as late as 3000 years ago in parts of North America.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 13, 2015)

Have this rather nice Gastornis reconstruction for all of you


----------



## mosaix (Jun 13, 2015)

willwallace said:


> Bring back the pterodactyl.  Who doesn't like giant flying reptiles?



Yep, pterodactyl for me too. Awesome.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 14, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Have this rather nice Gastornis reconstruction for all of youView attachment 23667



What a nasty looking brute.


----------



## pambaddeley (Dec 3, 2015)

The giant elk would be a nice one ... and definitely the dodo.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 4, 2015)

pambaddeley said:


> The giant elk would be a nice one ... and definitely the dodo.



The Dodo might  made to the present day had animals ferrel pigs not been introduced int Madagascar. Another species that lived there the Solitaire bird also went extinct at the same time for the similar reasons.


----------



## pambaddeley (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes I think the Solitaire was related to the dodo.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 4, 2015)

pambaddeley said:


> Yes I think the Solitaire was related to the dodo.



It would have been nice to seen both species living

Passenger Pigeons too, Once they were  most common bird in North America, a combination ruthless overhunting and habitat loss finished them. The last known Passenger Pigeon Martha died in a zoo in Cincinnati 1914.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 16, 2016)

Basilosaurus  and early whale lived in the Eocene era from 40 to roughly 34 million years ago . And apex ocean predator , it grew to be 60 feet and had a two rows of very sharp teeth.  Died due to climate shift.  This is definitely one animal I wouldn't want to encounter in today's oceans. It would be a nightmare having them around, forget about swimming and for boating equally hazardous.


----------



## JimC (Aug 21, 2022)

Quoted from Post #23
"Pity these aren't around any more
Mark Witton's reconstruction of _Quetzalcoatlus"

Mark's a good friend and a great artist, but he didn't have access to the Quetz fossils.  His torso is several times too large, and the eye is located too high in the skull.  There were two morphs of Quetz, 
the larger having a 10 meter wingspan and a weight of about 150 kg,
and the smaller a 4.8 meter span with weight about 20 kg.

Here's a photo of the torso and skull of the smaller morph.




_


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Oct 10, 2022)

I would like trilobites to still exist, and bed bugs to be extinct. Hang on tho... maybe bed trilobites would fill the vacant niche...


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 10, 2022)

Ray Zdybrow said:


> I would like trilobites to still exist, and bed bugs to be extinct. Hang on tho... maybe bed trilobites would fill the vacant niche...



It would be cool have Trilobites still around , also Ammonites .


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 24, 2022)

mosaix said:


> Yep, pterodactyl for me too. Awesome.



I wish they had survived  the mass extinction .


----------



## Matteo (Nov 4, 2022)

Another vote for trilobites - fantastic creatures.

And I'm lucky enough to have found a few fossils.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 4, 2022)

I'd like to have back the Glyptodon, a Pleistocene armadillo the size of a car.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Nov 4, 2022)

Anomalocaris and its relatives, the Radiodonts. Bizarre top predators of the Cambrian period: they grew up to 50cm long, which was gigantic for the time. They had a line of about a dozen fins running down each side of the body; eyes on stalks; a pair of segmented grabby appendages at the front; and a circular mouth like a meat grinder. Their fossils are so confusing that for several decades various body parts were mistaken for three completely unrelated animals. They're cousins to the arthopods, but nothing remotely like them has been seen in 400 million years.

It'd be wonderful to watch an anomolocaris swimming in the shallows. Rather less wonderful if it attempts to eat your toe.


----------



## LordOfWizards (Nov 4, 2022)

mosaix said:


> Yep, pterodactyl for me too.



Would you like fries with that? 

But seriously, These things were the size of Giraffes. Beautiful creature yes, but I would hate to get bombed by their excreta.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 4, 2022)

LordOfWizards said:


> Would you like fries with that?
> 
> But seriously, These things were the size of Giraffes. Beautiful creature yes, but I would hate to get bombed by their excreta.



And they'd need a very  large population of humans to feed upon.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Nov 5, 2022)

Keep meaning to find a decent book about  pterosaurs - a lot of interesting work has been done on them lately. I think picking the _right_ pterosaur would be important. They range from Pterodactylus antiquus (about the size of a duck) to Quetzalcoatlus northropi (the size of a small aircraft).


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 5, 2022)

There is an Irish elk skull, with a full set of antlers, above a door in the biology dept at UCL. Absolutely extraordinary. I would like to see those running around again.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Nov 5, 2022)

Ambulocetus, or walking whale. Some of the illustrations of it remind me of my old Welsh corgi. The amphicyon or bear dog looks interesting. As long as they're in a zoo or something, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 7, 2022)

Guttersnipe said:


> Ambulocetus, or walking whale. Some of the illustrations of it remind me of my old Welsh corgi. The amphicyon or bear dog looks interesting. As long as they're in a zoo or something, I wouldn't mind.


You might find James Rollins novel *Icehunt* to be of interest.


----------



## Matteo (Nov 8, 2022)

Fiberglass Cyborg said:


> Keep meaning to find a decent book about  pterosaurs - a lot of interesting work has been done on them lately. I think picking the _right_ pterosaur would be important. They range from Pterodactylus antiquus (about the size of a duck) to Quetzalcoatlus northropi (the size of a small aircraft).


Bought this one years ago and it's excellent (though obviously some parts will be a little out of date)




 



And its not just a picture book...


----------



## JimC (Nov 30, 2022)

Peter's Pterosaur Encyclopedia is still far and away the best in the field.

"I think picking the _right_ pterosaur would be important".

Would you elaborate on that?  What parameters are appropriate for your selection?
I work mostly on their biomechanics and flapping flight mechanics (concentrating on the two morphs of Quetzalcoatlus and to a lesser extent, Anhanguera piscator).  They depended primarily on soaring, but were extremely powerful flappers as well, though they couldn't flap for very long at a time.

The top photo below is of the left humerus of Quetzalcoatlus northropi seen from the front, the same for the smaller morph, and the left scapulocoracoid of the smaller morph seen from the rear.  The photo was taken with a telephoto lens, so my arms in the background are pretty much the same scale.  The big guy weighed about 150 Kg in life; the small one 20-22 Kg.

The bottom photo is me out in my front yard holding the left humerus of the big guy.
shoulder is in my right hand, elbow in my left.


----------



## JimC (Dec 1, 2022)

"Mark Witton's reconstruction of _Quetzalcoatlus"_

"Those would definitely be dangerous to have around. Im thinking humans would likely be on their menu".

Quetzie didn't have teeth.


----------



## KGeo777 (Dec 1, 2022)

I guess a woolly mammoth herd would be cool to see trucking through the snow or triceratops or brontosaurus but I think they would be harassed to death. Elephants and orca whales were doing great for the most part until the roman circus and  deep sea fishing. Look at rhinos.

The Great Auk--that is beyond pathetic--it survived eons until the 19th century and was killed off because some idiots fancied their feathers and eggs as decorations. You would like to go back in time and have a few minutes alone with them in a drawing room.
Humans hunters are such noxious pests too.
How many leopards have driven a species to extinction? Probably not many. How many weasels or tigers or lions? Probably none. They know when to say when. They don't hunt for pleasure--unless it is to practice for survival. Maybe a lynx or a wild mink would do it. It's a waste of energy otherwise. Hunting is not easy--that footage of the lions trying to get a bison and they are having a tug of war with a crocodile and then the herd shows up and kicks the lion in the rear.

Wolves have a predation rate of under 20% so they scavenge most of the time.
 A human cannot be an apex predator not only because they cause extinctions but because they need tools (which lets them kill the strongest animals instad of the weaker). Leopards are hunters because they are designed for it. No tools needed. They are born with what they need. Even the Kalahari bush man needs a water bag and spear to hunt big antlered gazelles to exhaustion. They can't do it otherwise.
Chimps use tools as well but they can also rip you apart which no  human can do.

I believe in the Horner theory that T-rex was mostly a scavenger. It makes perfect sense. If you are that big, and there are a lot of carcasses around-why would you risk breaking a leg in a chase?
How many T-rexes could be fed by a dead brontosaurus? It's Burger King restaurant for carnivores.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2022)

KGeo777 said:


> I guess a woolly mammoth herd would be cool to see trucking through the snow or triceratops or brontosaurus but I think they would be harassed to death. Elephants and orca whales were doing great for the most part until the roman circus and  deep sea fishing. Look at rhinos.
> 
> The Great Auk--that is beyond pathetic--it survived eons until the 19th century and was killed off because some idiots fancied their feathers and eggs as decorations. You would like to go back in time and have a few minutes alone with them in a drawing room.
> Humans hunters are such noxious pests too.
> ...



 Triceratops  were  like a living armored tanks and T Rex's greatest opponent   Those two massive horns it he'd  were  quite formidable and more often than not,  in encounters with T Rex , Triceratops tended to  prevail.   I wish Triceratops could have survived into our time. 

One the biggest mistake film maker make with Dino is putting together special that didn't exist at the same time . For example , T Rex and Stegosaurus.  The problem there is Stegosaurus existed  80 million years before T Rex and they were long gone by the time T Rex came on scene.


----------



## KGeo777 (Dec 1, 2022)

The question is--did triceratops and company have horns for fighting t-rex. I think looking at elephants and rhinos etc--or even deer, they don't have antlers to impale mountain lions probably. Not the main reason for them.

There was an episode of Prisoners of Gravity where they discussed dinosaurs--and a writer made a comment that people tend to choose between T-Rex and Triceratops. I prefer Triceratops--I guess it suits my personalty better--which is what they were saying. Your personality dictates which one you prefer.
But this writer said seriously (though iit sounded funny) that he used like playing with a triceratops toy  and making it plow through soldiers etc.


----------



## JimC (Dec 1, 2022)

Humerus of Argentavis (top) vs Quetzalcoatlus (bottom).
Notice the difference in the size of muscle attachment scars.


----------



## JimC (Dec 1, 2022)

BTW, in animations of pterosaur flapping flight, animators invariably get it wrong at the wrist.
If they had palms, birds would fly palms down.
Pterosaurs, palms forward.
Bird wrists articulate in both the horizontal and vertical planes.
Pterosaur wrists only in the horizontal.
In life it made the wing flapping 'paths' look quite different, but the animators make the pterosaur flap look like a bird's.  It always yanks me right out of the scene when I see that.


----------



## Oochillyo (Dec 1, 2022)

hey everyone  how are all 

If I can keep the creature with me or (if not for like space reasons) if I could at least witness it in the wild I have always wanted Opabinia back  

I've always loved this little guy since I was like 5 or so and saw a brief part of a prehistoric documentary about some of the earliest life and the documentary was scary at times but awesome, the creatures from the Cambrian Period and before are awesome and its a shame they are all gone and with no living relative.

I also got a like 1000 facts of everything book, the green version my friend had the red version but there are some pages about Prehistoric life and I am glad they picked a lot of creatures from that time period to talk about including Opabinia  and the colours ect looks great in the book 

Most people know like T.REX and Jurassic period ect but tracking back further generally people dont know the whole range of time periods and the creatures back then so it would be super cool to have one of these guys  if anything to be brought back something from that time period would be incredible since they are soo old 540 million years ago its practically impossible we could get them back  so imagine you had like a Doctor Who time machine or got the luckiest fossil ever and Jurassic Park it back  would be one like the most famous Palaeologist ever  

Opabinia was always one of my fav creatures in that time period its soo cool with 5 eyes and its like trunk with a claw at the end, life was soo cool back then like not yet found the best patters you know anything was possible and I know a lot about Prehistoric things always loved dinosaurs ect and I know a lot and if I could why not bring back some of the earliest creatures  

You know those little creatures you can get that are pre historic you can find them in the wild too they are an ancient species too  called Triops I had some before they are soo awesome  and having Opabina is like the golden ticket version ha 



 





   ///@@
/////@----_____
   ///@@

Thats my pick but ultimately I would want everything thats gone back  its a shame when creatures are lost and all the un know species maybe one day something crazy happens and we get a chance to bring some of these creatures back even though I dont know how I feel about that either ha would be a bit freaky thinking is it like the true version does it count ect but yeah till them we should protect nature and animals we have 

Take care everyone  hugs 

Regards - Declan Sargent


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 22, 2022)

I think most dinosaurs, primarily carnivores, would need an insanely wide berth. The herbivores could stampede as well. Still, to observe it all from a safe distance would be my dreams come true, more for my younger self than today.


----------



## Matteo (Jan 5, 2023)

The woodlice thread reminded me I forgot to post some photos of a few trilobite specimens. I identified the largest as Ogygiocaris, but a more learned person said it was Ogyginus Corndensis - which seems more likely as I found it, and the other two, near Builth Wells (in the late 80s). Ordovician so 485-445 mya.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 5, 2023)

Matteo said:


> The woodlice thread reminded me I forgot to post some photos of a few trilobite specimens. I identified the largest as Ogygiocaris, but a more learned person said it was Ogyginus Corndensis - which seems more likely as I found it, and the other two, near Builth Wells (in the late 80s). Ordovician so 485-445 mya.
> 
> View attachment 98083
> 
> ...



I wish the Trilobites had survived . It would be kind of cool having them around.


----------

